# Newbie bc my makeup got run over!



## MAC_BABE (May 3, 2007)

Okay...well last year I had tons and tons of mac makeup. I would take my big bag over to my boyfriends house with alllllll of my makeup. WElll...I am a ditz and I left my makeup bag on top of my car. It stayed long enough for it to fall out on the freeway. I had no idea until....plop! I tried to go back and see what I can do. Imagine a freeway full of MAC makeup scattered all over. UGH! It was Ran over scattered EVERYWHERE!!! Impossible to save. 

After that I didn't even want to buy makeup again. When I finally did I bough the cheapie stuff from avon. Used my mom and sisters stuff and never had anything of my own. NOW, I'm restarting my collection. 

Let's say this happened to you. What would be your first 5 things to get. Imagine, you have NOTHING! <<<that would be me.


----------



## astronaut (May 3, 2007)

Oh my godd!!! That's awful! I would cry my eyes out and be depressed for days!!


----------



## xJUDYx (May 3, 2007)

OH..MY..GOSH!! i'd be sooo devastated!! =[

but on a happier note, welcome here!!


----------



## capellanadea (May 3, 2007)

I'm almost crying right now.. that's tragic!

Hmm.. I'd get some fluidlines and glosses
Maybe you can start (or restart to be exact) with the essentials? fntd or TM and powder perhaps


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

Aww....that sucks, girlie. Welcome and obsess all over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first 5, IMO?

Blacktrack
Pinkarat Lustreglass
Shroom
Humid
Mulch


----------



## witchery-woo (May 3, 2007)

that is not a bad story, that is a NIGHTMARE!!!!


i would buy the following:

plushglass in angel cream (i am wearing it daily)
shadows in phloof & jete (they are good everyday shadows)
studiofix C2 or C3, depending on the season
russian red & carnal l/s (both my fav reds for nighttime)
pearl blossom (if you can still get it)

get started missy!


----------



## PBunnieP (May 3, 2007)

Oh dear, you poor girl. Well, one step at a time towards recovery!
Lets see ~ my first five?
1) Moisturecover concealer
2) Lipglass
3) MASCARA [Fibre Rich]
4) Studio Fix
5) White eyeliner


----------



## Jacq-i (May 3, 2007)

Hello, and welcome. I'm very sory for your loss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with your new collection.

I'd reccomend.

1. StudioTech (foundation/powder/concealor in one-sort of)
2. Dollymix Blush
3. Lip Conditioner (tinted or clear)
4. Mascara
5. Eyeliner


----------



## charliesangel77 (May 3, 2007)

sorry for your loss!
I would get:

a Studio Fix
a lipglass
a fluidline
and 2 shadows

have fun shopping!


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2007)

:eek2:
Oh Baby Lipglass
Jest ES
Black Track FL
Teddy EL
Knight Devine ES


----------



## sugaxbayb (May 4, 2007)

OMG! id go insane!!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 4, 2007)

thats soo depressing..sorry to hear

1.) Blue Brown pigment
2.) White Gold pigment
3.) Crystal Avalanche eyeshadow
4.) Black Tied eyeshadow
5.) Palatial lustregloss


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 5, 2007)

That is the MOST HORRID STORY ever!!!  Girl I feel for you!!!  I'm sure slowy you'll get most of the mac stuff back....


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.

Welcome!


----------



## AngieL (May 8, 2007)

My condolences.....(sniff) (wipes tear from eye)
You'll be ok.  I promise!


----------



## scarletmaeve (May 8, 2007)

Thank goodness I was not driving behind you because I would have caused all sorts of accidents avoiding all that beautiful MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How horrible- I'm so sorry.
Um.. I agree blacktrack Fluidline, a MSF Shimpagne or natural, and some E/S..


----------



## MAC_BABE (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your condolences! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, so I went on somewhat of a MAC shopping spree and this is what I got.

Blacktrack Fluidline ( never had it before and I loooooooooove it) 
Dazzelight eyeshadow for my highlighting and base
Foundation 
Compact
Old Gold Pigment ( I alwayyss use to wear Gold so I had to get it. I already spilled it all over my purse too! GRR. )
Hepcat ( use to be my favorite eyeshadow ) 
Swimming ( needed a green to go with my eyes, duh! )
A lipgloss ( plumper kind, and I forgot the name of it )
A chromeglass ( forgot the name of it as well)
Coppertone Blush

So...that has me covered so far.
My next buys I hope to get are:

Rose Pigment
A lipstick just to try out
Carbon
Shroom ( I think its called bc I hear everyone talking about it) 
Blending brush

Here's to a start of a new Mac collection!! Cheers! 
Okay, I'm a dork.


----------



## rosquared (May 10, 2007)

hmmm my top 5 mac products are:

- blot powder
- vgv l/s
- mulch e/s
- blacktrack f/l
- sunbasque blush

i'm really sorry to hear about your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it made ME sad to hear about it.  i understand tho.. it would take me a while before i started collecting again.  but i'm glad that you're back in the saddle!  welcome to specktra!


----------



## lauracbarnes (May 10, 2007)

That totally blows.  I remember how anxiety riddin I was when I flew with all my make up and I could not bring it on the plane.

My Top 5:
Loud Lash Noisy Black
Beige-ing Shadestick
Mineralized Skinfinish Skintones
Smolder/Engraved (your preference)
Blushbaby Sheertone Blush


:what:


----------



## triccc (May 10, 2007)

OMG! i would die. 

I would probably get blacktrack f/l, c-thru l/g, black tied e/s, nylon e/s, and foundation.


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauracbarnes* 

 
_That totally blows.  I remember how anxiety riddin I was when I flew with all my make up and I could not bring it on the plane._

 
I couldn't do that! I had a friend who flew to hawaii with me (before my mac days) and had all of her make up stolen, along with jewelry etc. 

Anyway promising myself I would never go through that I always take my mac on board. The smaller liquid items such as studio fix of course I have to check, but anything under 3 oz and I mean ANYTHING, goes with me...brushes, blush, you name it I take it.

I have done this flying in America and everytime I go to Europe (yearly). The one time I had a problem was in New York, and I told them I was a make-up artist and had a job to perform immediately upon arrival in Paris. They just smiled and ushered me forward.

Try it. It sucks to worry about stuff like that.


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!

If I were to get 5 mac basics it would be:

Carbon Eye Shadow
Shroom Eye Shadow
Blacktrack Fluidline
C Thru Lipglass
Vanilla Pigment


----------



## courters (May 14, 2007)

If that happened to me I would get:

Dollymix blush
Nymphette lipglass
Satin Taupe e/s
Shale e/s
Macroviolet f/l

Those are my favorites, anyway!


----------



## courters (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Treejewel19* 

 
_I couldn't do that! I had a friend who flew to hawaii with me (before my mac days) and had all of her make up stolen, along with jewelry etc. 

Anyway promising myself I would never go through that I always take my mac on board. The smaller liquid items such as studio fix of course I have to check, but anything under 3 oz and I mean ANYTHING, goes with me...brushes, blush, you name it I take it.

I have done this flying in America and everytime I go to Europe (yearly). The one time I had a problem was in New York, and I told them I was a make-up artist and had a job to perform immediately upon arrival in Paris. They just smiled and ushered me forward.

Try it. It sucks to worry about stuff like that._

 
I do the same thing!  I couldn't stand the thought of my luggage getting lost or someone stealing it, so I just take it all on board with me (minus the liquids that are too big).  I've never had any problems, since I only take a tiny bit of my collection (like one e/s quad, brushes, one or two lip products, one blush, etc).

Speaking of liquids though, they actually took my mom's TOOTHPASTE away last time (it was in her carry on).  I didn't know toothpaste counted as a liquid!


----------



## User49 (May 14, 2007)

*First off, if that happened to me I would cry my eyes out like a baby! Then I'd write to Mac head office, explain how long I'd been collecting and beg for sympathy and a few freebies to start me off again (trust me I think they would be more than happy to give u some free stuff!) U poor thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So starter kit

Foundation ( I like Studio Fix )
Dark Eye Shadow To Contour Lids ( Nocturnel, Carbon, Deep Truth- whatever colours float ur boat)
Highlighting Eyeshadow (I love ploof! personally!)
Lipgloss! Go for a lip gellee they taste yum 
*


----------



## User49 (May 14, 2007)

Carbon is lovely. Shroom is nice too but i prefer Ploof!


----------

